
Harald Bluetooth - DanBC
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harald_Bluetooth
======
DanBC
I read this tweet and learnt something new.
[https://twitter.com/susie_dent/status/1057178162399006720](https://twitter.com/susie_dent/status/1057178162399006720)

And it sent me down a rabbit hole.

